# Giải cứu làn da siêu nhạy cảm với 7 loại kem chống nắng cho bé



## MoonLight (18/5/18)

Sử dụng kem chống nắng hoạt chất mạnh có thể gây tổn thương làn da trẻ nhỏ và cả người trưởng thành với làn da nhạy cảm.
Vào mùa Hè, các bé thường được cha mẹ dắt đi du lịch. Tuy nhiên, nhiều gia đình hiểu lầm rằng trẻ nhỏ không cần sử dụng kem chống hoặc có thể dùng chung với người lớn. Làn da trẻ nhỏ mỏng và nhạy cảm hơn người lớn, vì thế, một số hoạt chất có trong kem chống nắng người lớn có thể gây tổn hại đến bé. Khi mua kem chống nắng cho bé, bạn nên chọn sản phẩm có chứa Zinc Oxide và Titanium Dioxide, tránh loại kem có Retinyl Palmitate và Oxybenzon. Ngoài ra, bạn cũng cần hạn chế dạng kem xịt vì khi bé hít vào có thể gây ảnh hưởng đến phổi.

_

_
_Ảnh: Shutterstock_​
Với người lớn có làn da tổn thương nặng do mụn hoặc cơ địa siêu nhạy cảm, dùng chung kem chống nắng cho bé cũng là lựa chọn không thể an toàn hơn. Hôm nay, bạn hãy cùng ELLE tìm hiểu một số sản phẩm kem chống nắng tốt cho trẻ nhỏ rất được tin dùng nhé!

*1. BABYGANICS MINERAL-BASED BABY SUNSCREEN LOTION, SPF 50*
Thành phần kem chống nắng cho bé này có chứa khoáng chất và cơ chế hoạt động như một tấm khiêng trên bề mặt da, giúp chống lại ánh nắng. Đặc biệt, sản phẩm này được Skin Cancer Foudation công nhận. Ngoài ra, các bậc phụ huynh nên thoa kem chống nắng cho các bé hàng ngày, chứ không riêng gì mùa Hè.



​
*2. COPPERTONE WATER BABIES PURE & SIMPLE SUNSCREEN LOTION, SPF 50*
Đây là sản phẩm cực kỳ thích hợp cho các bé thường xuyên bơi lội và đi biển. Thành phần của loại kem chống nắng này sẽ không làm cay mắt khi các bé đổ mồ hôi. Bên cạnh đó, sản phẩm còn chứa lô hội, giúp làn da mềm mại, tránh khô rát.



​
*3. AVEENO BABY NATURAL PROTECTION FACE STICK SUNSCREEN, SPF 50*
Aveeno Baby Natural Protection Face Stick Sunscreen là dạng thỏi vì thế rất dễ sử dụng và tiện lợi. Bạn có thể vừa bế bé, vừa dùng lăn trên các vùng da cho bé: chân, tay, má, trán, tai… Đặc biệt, sản phẩm được Skin Cancer Foudation chứng nhận là an toàn cho trẻ nhỏ.



​
*4. ALBA BOTANICA VERY EMOLLIENT KIDS SUNSCREEN, SPF 45*
Alba Botanica Very Emollient Kids Sunscreen là loại kem chống nắng cho bé có thể sử dụng hàng ngày. Với công thức lành tính, làn da trẻ nhỏ được bảo vệ nhưng không nhờn rít hay khô rát. Đặc biệt, sản phẩm không làm cay mắt bé.



​
*5. PURE SUN DEFENSE MINIONS PARADISE, SPF 50*
Một số trẻ nhỏ có làn da rất nhạy cảm và dễ kích ứng. Vì thế, việc tìm mua kem chống nắng phù hợp cũng khá khó khăn. Pure Sun Defense Minions Paradise, SPF 50 là sản phẩm cực kỳ lành tính với làn da nhạy cảm và dễ kích ứng nhất. Bên cạnh đó, bao bì của hãng rất bắt mắt, đáng yêu và thu hút.



​
*6. NO-AD KIDS SUN CARE SUNSCREEN LOTION, SPF 50*
NO-AD Kids Sun Care Sunscreen Lotion, SPF 50 có kích cỡ lớn nên rất phù hợp để sử dụng toàn thân và hàng ngày. Ngoài ra, loại kem chống nắng cho bé này có chất lượng rất ổn và giúp bảo vệ làn da trẻ nhỏ khỏi ánh nắng.



​
*7. BANANA BOAT ULTRAMIST KIDS TEAR FREE LOTION, SPF 50*
Trẻ nhỏ thường rất năng động, nhất là mỗi lần đi biển. Vì thế, các bậc phụ huynh phải thường xuyên thoa lại kem chống nắng để bảo đảm làn da cho bé. Với Banana Boat Ultramist Kids Tear Free Lotion, SPF 50 kem sẽ thấm vào da ngay lập tức.



​
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

